# Got ACS Assessment - MODL (J2EE & Java Specialist)



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi All

I received my ACS assessment letter on 16-Feb-2010 with a positive result.

It says "ASCO 2231-79 Specilaized in (J2EE and Java Specialist)".
I presume, it comes under any of JAVA & J2EE in MODL list, hence I would be able to claim CSL - Priority Processing.

Really happy about the outcome, many thanks to all forum members who posted many useful clarifications.

Next I need to score 7 band in IELTS for all components. Do you have any tips that you can share with ?

I have booked it for 20-Feb-2010.

Thanks


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi halpita,

Congrats!!!

i need small info....

i applied much before u....i.e on Nov 24th.
Today status is 'Case Finalised'....so still how many days it wil take to receive mail and also the courier?

thanks


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I received my ACS assessment letter on 16-Feb-2010 with a positive result.
> 
> ...


Congrats.
IELTS should be easy... good luck for IETLS.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi

congratulations. search the forum for IELTS, you will get plenty of info on the same, Also, go through the study material that they provide. It isnt difficult. If you have been speaking the language since your childhood, you can easily manage 7-8. but you have to be familiar with the modules.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

halpita9 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I received my ACS assessment letter on 16-Feb-2010 with a positive result.
> 
> ...


If your age is less than 30 years. The you may get 120 points. Please check.


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

ukv1234 said:


> Hi halpita,
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> ...


you shoudl receive it on today, or definitely by tomorrow/
good luck !


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

ukv1234 said:


> Hi halpita,
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> ...


you shoudl receive it on today, or definitely by tomorrow
good luck !


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

hey halpita...chk ur timeline once...is it Feb or Jan? 

Thanks


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Ukv1234,

You are right. I corrected my time line!
thx


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I received my ACS assessment letter on 16-Feb-2010 with a positive result.
> 
> ...


Hi
Now MODL is Revoked, So I dont think we can get CSL Point Also after 8 feb 2010, as in CSL List - It Written - Computing Professionals -- where the applicant's specialisation is listed on the
Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL).

So Now no MODL So no CSL for Computer Professional


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

MODL points have been revoked not the MODL list. CSL points are still valid for IT guys.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Hi All
> 
> HI ,
> 
> ...


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

virgoboy said:


> halpita9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

In my understnding, I think if you can get MODL status from ACS, and if you can pass 120 pass mark in the DIAC point test, you still get the priority processing (CSL).

Also, the rate of VISA applying after Feb 8 changes, has now drastcally reduced. So the applicants on CSL and applying now, will be having natural speed up in the processing.


----------



## james.elsey (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

Do you mind if I ask what is involved in the java/j2ee ACS assessment? I will be going down this route in the future and would like to hear your experiences 

Thanks


----------



## Human (Jan 19, 2010)

*matching each other and confirming to MODL/CSL*



james.elsey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what is involved in the java/j2ee ACS assessment? I will be going down this route in the future and would like to hear your experiences
> 
> Thanks


Hi James,

Basically, Your resume,the primary duties which you enter in the application and your reference letter(s) should be matching with each other.Also don't go over-board with above mentioned details, as ACS might get too impressed with your profile and may rate you to "better" job codes such as Designer.Remember that you needs to be rated to jobcodes present in MODL/CSL.

MODL - currently OFF ( till June), Will fetch you extra points for "in demand skills".
CSL - Currently on, Will give your visa application priority processing.

Hope this helps! All the best with your application.


----------



## rajg (Dec 21, 2009)

Anj/Halpita

Is it a must to have IELTS results, when we are applyinjg for State sponsership.
I am wating for ACS results and preparing for IELTS. I am planning to apply for Victoria sponsership. I am thinking of applying for State sponsership immediately after receiving ACS results and then clear IELTS.

Please suggest 


Rajg


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think it is.. check each state site, if it says you have to submit it with the application then yes..


----------



## iwh_aus (Mar 11, 2010)

could you please share your ref letters. any help would be appreciated.
thanks!! please pm.


----------



## itskamran (Mar 24, 2010)

*Documentation*

Congratulations!

Can u send me list of documents u submitted as i want to apply 2231-15 Programmer! 

You can send me on "itskamran(at)msn(dot)com"

I will be very grateful to you


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

avinash said:


> If your age is less than 30 years. The you may get 120 points. Please check.


dear Avinash,

i need 7 in all four components but i got 

listening 8
reading 6.5
writing 7
speaking 7

overall = 7

is it fine or do i need to reappear to get 25 points. I need 25 points to qualify


----------



## itskamran (Mar 24, 2010)

adeelijaz49 said:


> dear Avinash,
> 
> i need 7 in all four components but i got
> 
> ...


I think you have a chance to apply immediately because you would be enter in immigration queue for two years and current rules will be implemented on you. In June Australian immigration is changing rules as i think are very tough. 

As far as ielts is concern i would recommend you "British Council" instead of "AEO" because according to my opinion "AEO" reading is more tough than British Council


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

Asalamalikum kamran,

Yar if i apply immediately my application will go in pool for two years and would only be picked up if the eligibility points come down.

where as if i retry and give ielts again inshaallah i would get the required 7 in all four bands. 

Inshaallah i will reappear in IELTS exam and i am inshaallah confident that i will get all 7's this time.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

You have minimum point to upload your application. What I suggest is, do your application and upload your current IELTS. Sit for the IELTS again and gain the required 7 "in each".
Once you have 7 "in each" upload the new result with application form "change in circumstance".
Inform the DIAC guys about ur new points and change in priority.

HTH

Please note DIAC will not accept below 6 "in each" application, and will reject the application without any fee refund. This process applies for increasing the point from 15 to 25.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks avinash. that was fast 

ya i think you are right. I should submit my application at the first place. I wish i could have got a 7 in the reading. all my problem would have been smoked.

Any way this is not the end of the world. but one thing. if my ACS Assessment is +ve and all my documents are accurate and fine, how much time would it take from the day of visa lodgement ?? I am applying for "developer programmer"


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

I am not sure mate. What ever the immi webpage says is the max time. Min is like 3 months from the time u lodge the app.


----------



## itskamran (Mar 24, 2010)

adeelijaz49 said:


> thanks avinash. that was fast
> 
> ya i think you are right. I should submit my application at the first place. I wish i could have got a 7 in the reading. all my problem would have been smoked.
> 
> Any way this is not the end of the world. but one thing. if my ACS Assessment is +ve and all my documents are accurate and fine, how much time would it take from the day of visa lodgement ?? I am applying for "developer programmer"


But i do recommend you to go "British Council" its my personal experience!!!! AEO reading is illogical and tough especially third section


----------

